# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Gjej titullin e lojes

## Harakiri

Sa per qejf po ve nje imazh nga nje loje, ai qe e gjen ka te drejte te veje nje imazh tjeter qe ta gjejne te tjeret, e keshtu me rradhe.

E para eshte e thjeshte:

----------


## Gerdi

se kam luajtur lol

----------


## viganv

Mos eshte Duke Nuken 3D?

----------


## Harakiri

Bah po si se paske luajtur Duke Nukem 3D more djalosh. viganv rradha jote te vesh nje imazh.

----------


## viganv

Harakiri,po ta lej ty ta vendosesh edhe ndonje se un e spo gjej foto shume :P

----------


## Harakiri

Mire pra, ja edhe nje tjeter. Kjo duhet te jete e lehte per ata qe luajne me xhetona ose kane Playstation:

----------


## `Ac|D`

Kjo Eshte Loja Teken ... Por A 3 Apo 4 Nuk E Di  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Harakiri

Tekken 1 ishte. `Ac|D`harrove te tregosh imazhin tend...

----------


## Gerdi

lol me vajti mendja per duke nuken po se dija qe ishte ai versoni i lojes prandaj se thash po se kisha lujtuar ndonjeher, teken ishte e lehte fare

----------


## Harakiri

Po ve edhe nje tjeter. Kush nuk ka ndermend te perfshije nje imazh te nje loje tjeter te mos pergjigjet.

----------


## fuxer

guilty gear?

----------


## Harakiri

Po, Guilty Gear X2.

----------


## Gerdi

ver foton e lojes tende tani >.<

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kush e gjen kete:

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Si nuk e gjeti asnjeri foton siper , me sa di une ka qene nje nga lojrat me te bukura te vitit 2004.

----------


## Harakiri

Posi o burre ta gjej une, Alone in the Dark: The New Nightmare. Me duket se ka me shume kohe se 2 vjet ama. 
Tjetra mjaft e thjeshte:

----------


## Gerdi

Final Fantasy VII, Ifrit

gjeni kete

----------


## Harakiri

Chrono Trigger per PSX. Ne imazh eshte Crono, bretkoses nuk ja di emrin sepse e kam nderprere lojen pa e arritur.

Kjo tjetra eshte nje nga lojerat e mija te preferuara ngaqe dialogu eshte shkruar, perkthyer dhe pershtatur (nga japonishtja) ne menyre te perkryer:

----------


## Gerdi

kete se di sinqerisht po nuk ma ha mendja te jet castlevania :/

----------


## Harakiri

Ke te drejte qe duket shume si Castlevania e parafundit por ne fakt eshte me e vjeter. Vagrant Story (Action RPG nga Square :buzeqeshje:  ) per PSX.

Nje loje tjeter:

----------

